# Looking for work in Seattle



## saltandgranite (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi all,

I am a proud, recent, graduate of WMI in Lander, WY. I passed my NREMT last Friday and am hoping to pick up EMT work here in Seattle asap. I have applied at Falck and Tri Med. Unfortunately, I have not heard from either one (it's been about a week). It doesn't look like AMR is hiring. No Ski Patrol jobs either. 

Do any seasoned NW EMTs have any advice? I have a car and am willing to commute an hour each way every day. Thanks so much. I am ready to go!


----------



## Luno (Mar 8, 2013)

How much outdoors/ski patrol experience do you have?


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the reply. Looks like I can't send a PM until I get a few more posts in. No ski patrol experience - but last season I commuted 22 miles per week on cross country skis for work in the sierras. I was working for a nordic ski school. Also, NOLS does a pretty good job with outdoor scenarios (last month we were all waist deep in snow). Litter carries, hypothermic scenarios, avalanche, focused spine assessments etc. 

Once I get a position somewhere (paid), I plan on volunteering with SAR and hopefully helping out on Rainier...


----------



## Luno (Mar 8, 2013)

Edited to remove mail address


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 8, 2013)

Call trimed and ask to talk to hr.  Tell her you applied and are wondering if they are hiring soon.  They go through employees like skittles so it should not be too long.  Falck is not hiring at the moment since they just hired a few.  But put your app in.


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Luno, I sent over my info. Thanks again. 

FireWA1 - I'll give TriMed a call. Falck NW has an EMT-B position up on their website, so I went ahead and applied. It seems to be stuck in "HR Review" status, but it's only been a week. 

From what I understand TriMed might see a little more trauma and Falck might see more medical...? Just for experience, I would certainly love the TriMed job, but I'd take anything at this point.... I hate not working. 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Mar 8, 2013)

Rural Metro also operates over here, They are in Pierce, King, and Sno County I believe. Most hospitals in King County also hire EMT's to work as Techs.


----------



## mrg86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Check out Northwest Ambulance in Marysville, it would be a good place to start and get some experience. Mostly IFT and critical care transports. I enjoyed working there, it was laid back but professional.


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, I spoke to TriMed. Unfortunately, they said "You sound like a nice guy, but we're not hiring at the moment." Haha, oh well. They said they'd keep my info on file. 

Edit: I just spoke to Falck as well. Not hiring... shoot, it looks tough up here in the great NW =)

I'll check out Rural Metro and Northwest Ambulance. I definitely appreciate it. 



mrg86 said:


> Check out Northwest Ambulance in Marysville, it would be a good place to start and get some experience. Mostly IFT and critical care transports. I enjoyed working there, it was laid back but professional.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 8, 2013)

Don't give up. If you're not hired in a few weeks, it's worth a follow up call to touch base.


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks N7, I won't give up  It's not my nature. Rural Metro not hiring either. On a side note, I just got my NREMT diploma, card and EMT patch in the mail. Pretty cool... just need that job now 

I'm starting to look at Portland and CA. I'd hate to move, but really want that EMT job. Would hate to settle for something else (potentially been offered a high rise window washing gig [which does sound fun]).


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Mar 8, 2013)

Lots of fire departments around Washington love to hire young, fresh EMT's. Check out:

http://www.publicsafetytesting.com/


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks KingCountyMedic... hmmm, that's an interesting website. I'd never heard of it. It looks like you pay a fee, get tested, and pay more fees for different agencies to see your score? If firehouses use it, I guess it's worth the investment. I'd love to get into firefighting, but I always figured I needed a fire degree or tons of volunteer hours at a station first. Which is fine, but I still need some emt-b hours in the meantime =)

Anyway, I'll keep checking it out. Looks like a win/win either way.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 9, 2013)

No you just need to ace the test and do well jn the interview.  But back to emt stuff.  Yes trimed is not hiring now but they are a revolving door and employees come and go.  Give it a month or two and hopefully your turn will come.  Youll run fun calls.  But they dont treat you as well as others.  Your expendable.  And everyone knows it.    Falck just hired a bunch and they dont plan on hiring untill they grow again.  Submit your app and if you get the chance go for it.  From what i know the company cares about their employees.

And apply to rural.  Thought they dont do much in king county anymore.  Mostly everett and tacoma.  And the va hospitals.


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for all of the help FireWA1. I'll make sure to keep calling TriMed. Quick question: Is it better to have a WA driver's license and driving abstract? I grew up here and used to have a WA driver's license. But I've been living in CA the last few years - working for Yosemite National Park. Therefore I now have a CA driver's license. 

Just wondering if that might hinder me. Also, if I get a WA license and pull a three year abstract, there won't be anything on it - as I haven't been here for three years. Wouldn't they rather see an abstract where I've been driving (CA)? There's no violations on that either...

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd get a Washington drivers license. It's one last thing to worry about. And I'll second the comments about TriMed. You will get good experience, but the EMTs are easily replaceable.


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks again for all of the help. It completely makes sense to just go get a WA driver's license. One more question that's popped up: I've been applying with my NREMT cert (to Falck, TriMed etc), but a few companies have asked for WA State EMT license. I've done lots of research and it looks like you need to be sponsored by an agency to receive a WA license... am I missing something?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 9, 2013)

Nope. No Washington card til you're affiliated with an agency.


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow, tough job market up here in the NW. I'm not giving up yet! I just need to get someone to answer their phone...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 13, 2013)

It's simply a matter of supply and demand. There are a LOT of new EMTs that are produced every quarter. There are not an equal number of available jobs. North Seattle, Lake Washington Tech, NCTI, TCC and King County keep churning out EMTs. 

I'm curious if the instructors are still telling students that jobs are plentiful and easy to obtain.


----------



## waaaemt (Mar 13, 2013)

man you are just a couple months late! AMR, Rural/Metro and Falck were all hiring like crazy a couple months ago. AMR was even giving $1500 bonuses for ppl with their state cert. Check Olympic Ambulance in Lacey, they are actively looking for people, even on craigslist. That's about an hour south of Seattle.


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 14, 2013)

Ack, I always hate hearing that... it's like heading out for a surf and all the guys on the beach say "Aw man, you shoulda been here yesterday." 

Saw that Olympic ad on craigslist. Applied yesterday =) I don't mind the driving. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 14, 2013)

Saw these guys at work the other day.  Completely forgot about them.  

http://www.nwamb.us/careers/jobs-ambulance/

It is Northwest Ambulance.  Based in Arlington I think.


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for that! I just applied. Interesting process... just straight online application. No resume, no cert uploads etc. Absolutely no way to make yourself stand out. It even asks you not to contact them. Oh well, hopefully they like my name? lol


----------



## waaaemt (Mar 15, 2013)

saltandgranite said:


> Ack, I always hate hearing that... it's like heading out for a surf and all the guys on the beach say "Aw man, you shoulda been here yesterday."
> 
> Saw that Olympic ad on craigslist. Applied yesterday =) I don't mind the driving. Thanks for the tip.



haha totally. there's also good surf out here like Westport, La push, Port Angeles, etc. 

there's also olympic ambulance in bremerton and way up in sequiem... if you want to relocate..


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone here have connections at Tri Med? I'm a super hard worker and am happy to pass over some Seahawks tickets or something... 

I will find an EMS job!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 17, 2013)

Used to work there.  And most of the people I really know don't work there anymore.  Im not sure how well it would go over, but you could call and ask if you can also apply to a cabulance position.  Then move over.  Heck they pay the cab guys better anyways.  And they usually make people waiting for their state certs to work a cab.    Thats the best advice I got besides waiting for them to call you.  And trust me.  They go through employees so they are usually always hiring.  usually the longest between classes is a month.


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 18, 2013)

Woke up and spoke with both Tri Med and Falck today. Unfortunately, neither has a position available. They are happy to phone me, of course, when hiring begins again - but it will be some time. AMR has nothing except part time in Moses Lake (which is too far for part time from Seattle). I feel I've tried and exhausted my avenues. 

Time is running on and bills are due. Therefore, I've decided to take a non EMS job and volunteer for EMS where I can on weekends. Thanks everyone for your help... just wish Seattle had more EMS jobs blah.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 19, 2013)

Where are you going to volunteer EMS on weekends in Seattle?


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 19, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Where are you going to volunteer EMS on weekends in Seattle?



Anywhere I can, n7lxi... anywhere I can =) For starters I'm applying to a few search and rescue groups (Seattle Mountain Rescue etc).


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 20, 2013)

The SMR guys are nice.  I am with KCESAR and we play with them every so often.  Sadly training usually does not start till the fall.  But I am not sure about SMR.  You should looking into http://www.amphibiousmedics.com/  and I think there is another event medic position around.  And casinos also hire EMT's.  But they work as security as well.  Just some ideas.


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks again FireWA1!

I just submitted my info to amphibious medics.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 20, 2013)

Shane, at Stat Response, may be hiring event EMTs. Drop him a note. http://www.statresponse.net/


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 20, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Shane, at Stat Response, may be hiring event EMTs. Drop him a note. http://www.statresponse.net/



Thanks! Done. 

On a side note, I can't believe how many applications and resumes I've submitted lately with no responses... and I have a fantastic resume! Usually, I'll do one or two and get an interview. So far the EMS industry is TIGHT in Seattle for any out of towners reading this....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 20, 2013)

No problem. Not to be a wise ***, but how is your résumé fantastic?

You should be aware of a simple truth...

EMS in Seattle is considered an entry level position, on par with retail or McDonald's counter help. You're a new EMS provider that just passed your National Registry, you have no state card, and no experience. Your résumé, in the EMS realm, is no better than anyone else.


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for the reality check. You're absolutely right. What I actually meant was - it's formatted beautifully lol. Seriously, it looks good aesthetically. I'm kind of proud of it =)

Also as far as having no EMS exp goes I feel like it has some pretty interesting stuff. I've been working in National Parks the last few years, tons of mgmt and training exp, volunteer SAR exp from being a WFR etc. 

Went to good schools both for bachelors degree and for WEMT.

But, you're right. No real urban EMS specific stuff. 

Now, onto my news:

I got a call from a SUPER nice guy from an ambulance company outside of Seattle. He offered to sponsor me and get me going. Problem is it's in Thurston county which requires a protocol test (that apparently everyone fails?). On top of this, he stated that it would take 10 weeks for me to even receive my WA license. Therefore no matter where I work, Thurston county OR King County, I wouldn't be licensed to work for another 10 weeks?? 

Is it true that WA takes that long? I got my NREMT mailed to me in three days...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 20, 2013)

Washington takes 10 weeks, if you're lucky. My suggestion for the Thurston County protocol test is; get a copy of the protocols… Study them, have a friend quiz you on them, study them again. Then take a couple of days off, have a friend quiz you on them, study them again.

From what I remember, with the BLS protocols, everybody fails them because you have to specifically list all of the details in the protocol. The Thurston County paramedic protocol test was one of the most difficult I ever taken.

But, don't sweat it. Since everybody fails them, you'll get another chance. And, you'll get a look at the test.

Good luck, let us know how it goes


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 20, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Washington takes 10 weeks, if you're lucky. My suggestion for the Thurston County protocol test is; get a copy of the protocols… Study them, have a friend quiz you on them, study them again. Then take a couple of days off, have a friend quiz you on them, study them again.
> 
> From what I remember, with the BLS protocols, everybody fails them because you have to specifically list all of the details in the protocol. The Thurston County paramedic protocol test was one of the most difficult I ever taken.
> 
> ...



Hi, thanks again. I'm not worried about failing it... I'm pretty classroom minded at the moment after flying through the WEMT intensive and taking the NREMT. But, it's the 10 week thing that has me rattled. Why in the world would WA make that happen? 

The problem: If I get a company to sponsor me for a WA application, I will still need a job for 10 weeks. Will this ambulance company allow me to work outside their company and still be hired/sponsored by them?

Ugh, why can't WA just accept the NREMT. Why won't WA allow EMTs to work while their state application is being processed? Also, I was informed that WA pays EMT-Bs the lowest in the country... Nine dollars and something an hour. 

Here ya go folks. The real nitty gritty of reciprocity in WA state. Blah.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome to Washington. Been that way for years.


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 21, 2013)

Psyched! Interview at Tri Med tomorrow. Hopefully they'll have a dispatcher or Cabulance position available while I wait 10 weeks (again, Blah) for the WA license


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 21, 2013)

They usually put new people waiting for a cert on the cabulance. It takes a special breed of person to be a TriMed dispatcher.


----------



## MediMike (Mar 21, 2013)

I made it as one for a couple months until I got fired for a friendly conversation with a ValleyComm dispatcher.  I'm sure there are some folks on here that can give you a more up-to-date version of things with the company, although with the medic students I precept, those who came from there say it hasn't changed very much.  

What company in Thurston? Olympic?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 21, 2013)

The day Jay came out into the bay and smashed in an ambulance with a sledgehammer was one of the high points of my time there. One of the crews had put a ding in the fender of an ambulance. "If you won't take care of my trucks, I won't take either!" Smash! Smash!

It was pretty awesome.


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 22, 2013)

Yikes. That sounds a little sketchy...

Yep, Olympic in Thurston. To be honest, they sound like an amazing company... Lots of calls and I had a 30 min conversation with the Manager there and he was super impressive. I just wish Thurston county wasn't such a bureaucracy.

We'll see what Tri Med says tomorrow.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 22, 2013)

I worked for Oly in Bremerton as a medic. Loved it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 22, 2013)

I told you wait a little bit and they will get to your name.  Glad you have an interview!  Least that is a foot in the door and a way to get your state cert.  Good luck!


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 23, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> I told you wait a little bit and they will get to your name.  Glad you have an interview!  Least that is a foot in the door and a way to get your state cert.  Good luck!



Thanks again everyone. The interview went well. Lots of information about how it all works... It sounds like ten weeks is a bit optimistic for the license, but should she hire me she'd like to get it going as soon as possible. There's also a paid two week orientation, at some point, which can be done before the license shows up. 

Sounds like I'll find out on Monday. 

Interesting facilities. Not what I expected.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 23, 2013)

Just wait till you see the 24hr "Stations."  Hope you get the job.  As I said before it will be good experience.  Good call volume.  But it is better if you never see Jay and he never sees you.  And the two week orientation is a joke when I did it.  Most of it was using a map book.  And I hope you know how to drive an emergency vehicle already.  When I went thought it was a 1 hour online test.  then 'here are the keys' mentality.  Again.  Good experience.  But if you can lateral to AMR RM or Falck if you can.  Though a lot of the RM guys say they are not doing so well company wise.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 23, 2013)

I love those stations. A mattress on the floor. Some are better than others. The Renton stations were in pretty good shape when I left. They were just building the new Kent station when I left. I seem to remember the bays were too small to fit the trucks in though. 

You'll have a great time working at TriMed. It's busy, great experience and you'll get a whole new appreciation for the way the system works.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Mar 23, 2013)

Shoot me a PM when you start working, anyone else in the south end for that matter and we can meet up and go over my rig, your rig, and how to work well together


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 23, 2013)

That's a great offer from KCM! Don't pass that up!


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 23, 2013)

KCM, I'm a little new to how things work around here... are you with Medic One? Either way, I'd love to - thanks for the offer. The UW Medic program is definitely something I'd love to see in the future.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Mar 23, 2013)

saltandgranite said:


> KCM, I'm a little new to how things work around here... are you with Medic One? Either way, I'd love to - thanks for the offer. The UW Medic program is definitely something I'd love to see in the future.



Yea I'm a South KCM1 dude


----------



## saltandgranite (Mar 25, 2013)

Just got a call from NW Ambulance... anyone care to comment on them vs Tri Med (26 EMTs Arlington based vs 150+ EMTs and Seattle area based...)?

Thx!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 25, 2013)

You'll get a lot more call volume (read: experience) at TriMed.


----------



## mrg86 (Mar 25, 2013)

I worked at Northwest, you will be doing mostly IFT transports. You may get put on the nurse car but even there you will be doing a great deal of driving and little patient care. If you want to see sick patients and get lots of experience quickly, go to Tri Med.


----------



## waaaemt (Mar 26, 2013)

That's awesome! Patience my friend...the calls will come! 

I'd definitely go for TriMed over NW amb. Trimed gets all sorts of crazy ghetto 911 action. But If Olympic in Thurston works out, I'd go with that because from what I understand they share primary 911 response with the FD so often times they get on scene first. That's what I've heard anyway. But yeah TriMed would be sweeeeet.

As for R/M, they're slowly improving operations. They got a new GM who seems to really know what he's doing so looks like things will start to get better.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Any word on the trimmed interview?  Or any others?


----------



## Zoom (May 15, 2013)

I've also been looking for full time work in the area, it's a bit tough. I'm currently on-call only, not enough for me. If you're willing to move I know AMR is currently hiring for Olympia, not Seattle, I know. I just applied there though since I haven't had luck in the city. Then again I'm also in my first year of EMS so I suppose I have plenty of hoops to jump through. But if you were to move to the King/Pierce County area you'd be closer to TriMed, Rural and AMR locations. Good luck!


----------



## saltandgranite (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi all!

Thank you so much for all the information and curiosity. I decided to take a volunteer ranger position in Yosemite Park last April, which allowed me to be able to obtain my emt white card and participate in search and rescues. I worked in the clinic and valley ambulance as well which was fantastic experience. Well my season is over and I'm back in Seattle, once again looking for ambulance work. I've applied for an AMR Olympia position, emerald city and Falck. No word yet, but let me know if anyone hears of anything on the street!

Thanks again 

saltandgranite


----------



## supersleepymedic (Nov 29, 2013)

saltandgranite how far are you willing to drive for a job?  consider Olympic as well, they work from Jefferson county down to mason county.


----------

